
Joe Rogan's Interview with Commander David Fravor (Tic-Tac UAP) - maxharris
http://podcasts.joerogan.net/podcasts/9472
======
maxharris
Here are some things to read and watch if you haven't seen any of this before:

Anderson Cooper on CNN:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ZJQ4I7_3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ZJQ4I7_3M)

Michio Kaku:
[https://facebook.com/michiokaku/](https://facebook.com/michiokaku/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWEhY5NzaBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWEhY5NzaBQ)

New York Times: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-
sightings...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-sightings-
navy-pilots.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/26/science/tom-delonge-
ufo-r...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/26/science/tom-delonge-ufo-
research.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-
sightings...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-sightings-
navy-pilots.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/18/insider/secret-
pentagon-u...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/18/insider/secret-pentagon-ufo-
program.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/us/politics/pentagon-
prog...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/us/politics/pentagon-program-ufo-
harry-reid.html)

Vice:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqdOXfuzDIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqdOXfuzDIw)

The Hill: [https://thehill.com/homenews/house/460334-top-homeland-
secur...](https://thehill.com/homenews/house/460334-top-homeland-security-
republican-accuses-navy-of-withholding-ufo-info)

Politico: [https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/06/navy-
withholding-u...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/06/navy-withholding-
ufo-sightings-1698396) [https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/23/us-navy-
guidelines...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/23/us-navy-guidelines-
reporting-ufos-1375290)

The Washington Post: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-
security/2019/09/18/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-
security/2019/09/18/those-ufo-videos-are-real-navy-says-please-stop-saying-
ufo/)

